# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  Dream Control

## Sensei

Hey, this is a thread about dream control! These links should work. Sorry about background noises and things. I am not a pro in any sense of the word. 

Part 1
Part 2

Here are the links that I told you that I would put in here.
Mzzkc's:
Simple Method For Total Control - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
The Cusps:
http://www.dreamviews.com/nature-dream-control/
Dutchraptor's (for stabilization and control):
http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...ilization.html
Max ツ:
Advanced Lucid Dreaming (lucidmax)

Even if you don't feel like posting audio, just leave a comment, ask some questions.

----------


## fogelbise

"Deal with it, son...or daughter." LOL! I really like these recordings!! They're raw and shoot straight from the hip! At first, I didn't see that there were 3 different links under the Secret #2 Heading...I thought it was all one link.

----------


## Hukif

If anyones mind is blown, you know who to blame.
But yes, think outside the box or buy a new box too.

----------


## Sensei

Glad that you noticed there were more links and listened fogelbise.  :smiley:  

Haha, hukif, thanks for commenting.  :smiley:  now I want to buy a box of ideas in a dream.

----------


## Sivason

Maybe you could repost these as mp3 files? I can not virus scan such a large wav file. I would like to listen, but I am pretty strict about scanning things, and following virus software warnings.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I've always thought this about dreams, they're fundamentally narrative. I totally agree that problems arise when you interrupt the narrative. Control is more about rescripting than it is expectation.

----------


## Sensei

Sivason, after I am finished with comp things, I will add a link for that. I do not currently know how, but I am sure a little research and I can get it. 

Ctharlie, glad that you agree.  :smiley:  I always feel like I might break the narrative. The WILD teleportation is a great way to do this since it makes you feel like you are entering a new dream. Then you can rescript the whole thing from scratch.  :smiley:

----------

